# Global Period - oropharynx and laryngoscopy)



## knperry (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm having trouble trying to decide which surgeries are deemed to have a 10 day global period or 90 day global period.  If one was performed on 8/13 (Left neck exploration & Examination of the oropharynx and laryngoscopy), and the other one on 8/16 (Percutaneous tracheostomy with bronchoscopic guidance).  Would these two surgeries be a 10 day or a 90day.  Or should there be a global period at all?

Thanks


----------



## syllingk (Oct 9, 2012)

Would need the specific codes to look up the global days.


----------



## knperry (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks for responsing.  The codes are 20100, 42800, 31505, 31600, 31622.  Does it tell you the global days when you look the codes up or do you have another resource I could use.


----------



## landv (Oct 10, 2012)

Go to cms.gov and look up the CPT codes. That is the resource you can use.


----------



## syllingk (Oct 11, 2012)

I use a Ingenix book that has the global days and the RVUs since I code mostly for General Surgery but the info is on the cms website.


----------



## knperry (Oct 11, 2012)

Is your book called Current Procedural Coding Expert 2012 Spiral or  Coders' Desk Reference for Procedures 2012?  I've spent hours looking for this on the website with no luck.


----------



## bill2doc (Oct 11, 2012)

Your CPT book should show global days written out or a bubble with a number in it ie 90.  I can fax you a page of our book or you can fax me yours and I can circle the area if it's on there.  I also use an on-line coder which helps a lot


----------



## knperry (Oct 11, 2012)

Please fax me a copy of yours.  My fax # is 678-586-3674.  Thanks so much!


----------



## knperry (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks bill2doc
I got your fax and it looks like you have the professional version of the CPT.  Is it the AMA professional version?  I'll have to order a copy.  

Thanks again


----------



## syllingk (Oct 12, 2012)

Did you get my fax? I sent it over this morning of the page with the appy


----------



## knperry (Oct 12, 2012)

Oh I'm sorry wrong person!  Yes I did get it thank you.  That reply was meant for you!


----------



## syllingk (Oct 12, 2012)

LOL. It is a Ingenix book. The AMA doesnt have those notes in them.


----------



## knperry (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi SyllingK
I looked at my old professional book from 2011 but it didn't have what your fax had on it about the global days.  What is the name of the book you are using?

Thanks


----------



## knperry (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm looking for some reference books to assistant with general surgery coding what would you recommend?  I mean books that give more reference like with the global notes because I also need to make sure that I am using the right E/M codes.  Is there a reference book for that also?

Thanks


----------



## syllingk (Oct 17, 2012)

I use a Ingenix book(now Optum). I also use the Ingenix Coding Companion for General Surgery/Gastroenterology that has all that other stuff you want. CCI Edits, common icd-9 codes with the procedures and it has an indepth description of the procedures. I have also heard that the Super Coder Coding companions are also excellent.


----------



## knperry (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi again SyllingK

I wanted to ask you if those reference books you mentioned included what procedures are bundled.  These books are expensive!  It would be nice if every thing was in one book but I know its not.

Thanks again


----------



## knperry (Oct 25, 2012)

Hey can you tell what the global days are for code 38500, my book is on the way!

Thanks


----------



## syllingk (Oct 25, 2012)

It has ten global days


----------



## syllingk (Oct 25, 2012)

The coding companion book has a list of Medicare CCI edits-of course it is not comprehensive since it doesnt have all the LCD but provides the basics of what procedures are bundled with the code.


----------



## knperry (Oct 25, 2012)

Thank you very much


----------

